

A Frontend Framework for the Django Admin Interface - idan
http://sehmaschine.net/blog/django-admin-frontend-framework

======
zgohr
I would personally love to see the "Alternative Approach" of using something
along the lines of AngularJS to decouple an administrative API and a client
side application. Arguably, with an appropriately designed API, this could be
substantially more future-proof. Not to mention I think could end up being a
big developer draw to the framework.

